# Restriction sur les agréments



## Nounou31 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour  à tous,  
Est ce que c'est vraie qu'il n'y a plus de restriction  sur les agréments.


----------



## Mimipoupina (7 Octobre 2022)

Pour les nouvelles agréées effectivement plus de restriction d'âge, par contre pour les anciennes il faut en faire la demande écrite ou attendre le prochain renouvellement


----------



## booboo (7 Octobre 2022)

Décret du 14 décembre 2021​*Agrément des assistant(e)s maternel(le)s : Les restrictions d'âge disparaissent et possibilité de dépassement exceptionnelle*

*- Fin des limites d'âge *
Le décret modifie les conditions d'agrément et la capacité d'accueil des assistant(e)s maternel(le)s, notamment en ce qui concerne les informations figurant sur la décision d'agrément et les possibilités d'accueillir des enfants au-delà de la capacité prévue par l'agrément.​L’attestation d’agrément précisera dorénavant le nombre d’enfants qu’un(e) assistant(e) maternel(le) peut accueillir et le nombre d’enfants qu’il lui est permis d’avoir sous sa responsabilité exclusive (au maximum 6 enfants de moins de 11 ans dont au maximum 4 de moins de 3 ans) y compris ses propres enfants.


----------



## Nounou31 (8 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,  j'ai fais une demande pour m'enlever une restriction ça  fait presque deux mois ,j'avais un accueil pour 3 jours pour un enfant de deux ans,  la j'ai une demande  urgente pour tous jours , au moins je pourrai utiliser ce contrat pour les jours vacants, et compléter  ce contrat. 
Je craint qu'on ne me l'autorise pas ,

Bon week-end


----------



## Sandrine2572 (8 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Oui il n y a plus de restriction d âge mais cela reste quand même au cas par cas 

J ai renouvelé il y a 15 jours et sur ma nouvelle attestation d agrément il est bien écrit 4 place. 0   11 ans


----------



## Nounou31 (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir, j'ai fais la demande  d'avoir une nouvelle attestation sans restriction , depuis le 16 août,  et jusqu'à présent aucune réponse.


----------



## Mimipoupina (30 Octobre 2022)

Si c'est comme pour l'agrément ils ont 3 mois pour donner une réponse


----------



## incognito (30 Octobre 2022)

si tu l'as fait par Recommandé avec accusé de réception, à partir du moment où ils l'ont reçu ils ont trois mois pour te répondre


----------



## Griselda (30 Octobre 2022)

Garde à l'esprit que tu dois toujours respecter ton Agrément que tu as en main. Tant que tu n'as pas un écrit qui t'ouvre plus de possibilité, non tu n'as pas le droit de te l'autoriser toute seule.
Si la demande est urgente, surtout s'il s'agit de transformer un temps partiel en temps plein (la perenisation d'un enfant déjà chez toi) ce sera un argument favorable pour toi. Fais une demande écrite pour avoir une réponse écrite (une preuve sur laquelle on ne pourra pas revenir).
Par contre à ma connaissance la levée de restriction concerne l'âge des enfants et pas de type de contrat.
Il faut donc savoir pourquoi on avait établi que sur un des contrats il ne pouvait pas dépasser 3 jours (sur quels éléments?) puis tu pourras alors argumenter que ces éléments ont changés et donc que tu es à présent apte à l'avoir à temps plein aussi.


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Octobre 2022)

Et oui toujours des différences ! pourquoi certaines ont le droit à 4 agréments de 0 à 11 ans et que d'autres soient obligées de demander et essuyer un refus ??? on devrait tout au long de ce métier pouvoir faire modifier notre agrément selon nos envies et besoins ... si bien sûr notre logement le permet !


----------



## Choucrounette (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, la puer est passée hier pour une 1ère demande et elle ma donné un avis favorable pour 4 enfants, sans restrictions d'âge


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

@Sandrine2572 

Tu es agréée depuis quelle date ?


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

@Griselda 

« Il faut donc savoir pourquoi on avait établi que sur un des contrats il ne pouvait pas dépasser 3 jours (sur quels éléments? »

En général la demande avait été faite pour un 3 jours, et la PMI a fait en sorte de ne donner que pour 3 jours pour avoir une main mise pour un 5 jours ensuite qui serait obligatoirement demandé.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Novembre 2022)

Chantou depuis 2012 je viens de faire le renouvellement des 10 ans 😀


----------



## assmatzam (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Alors il y a 15 jours j'étais en formation avec des collègues de ma résidence 

On a échangé sur la levée de la restriction d'âge 
Et je me suis rendu compte que notre pmi nous avez envoyé à toutes notre nouvelle attestation d'agrément avec la levée de la restriction 
Alors qu'aucune d'entre nous n'en avions fait la demande 

Je trouve étrange cette disparité d'un département à un autre


----------



## liline17 (9 Novembre 2022)

je pense que ça dépend de l'encadrement, ici, les évaluatrices que j'ai vu était bien, c'est ensuite que ça c'est gaté, notre ******************************************************** réuni des témoignages d'abus pour signaler ces deviances, trop nombreuses, à une responsable de la PMI


----------



## miette (9 Novembre 2022)

Chez nous, les restrictions ne sont pas levées et ce n est même pas la peine de demander...


----------



## Orlhad (10 Novembre 2022)

C'est trop fort : pour celles et ceux qui sont en exercice, il faut faire une demande qui ne sera pas nécessairement acceptée mais l'agrément pour quatre est aujourd'hui accordé par défaut aux débutant(e)s. La restriction d'âge disparait sauf qu'elle continuera à s'appliquer au cas par cas et à la tête du client.  Il n'y a aucune cohérence dans tout cela. Par contre beaucoup de lassitude pour un organisme qui sait se faire très discret quand on attendrait un peu de soutien ( confinement, vous avez dit ? ) et franchement pesant quand il s'enferme dans son seul rôle de gendarme.


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

Alors pour le 1er confinement j’avais la puéricultrice en date … qui n’est plus là d’ailleurs car c’est la valse des puéricultrices par chez moi

M’avait appelée pour me dire qu’il fallait 8 m2 par enfant et un truc de dingue les mettre chacun dans un parc 😅

VÉRIDIQUE

Et oui aucune restriction pour les nouveaux agréments ! Aucune expérience … chercher l’erreur car avoir un ou plusieurs enfants a soi-même, ne veut ABSOLUMENT PAS dire que l’on saura gérer 1, 2, 3 … allez 4 ! enfants accueillis.

Il y a un gros problème de ce côté là et la PMI est vraiment aux abonnés absents lorsque l’on en a besoin ou un avis écrit de leurs dires, ne veut pas s’engager par des preuves écrites.


----------

